# NEW Slayer vs. Slayer SS



## Sx-Trailer (20. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Rocky Gemeinde!
Ich will mir in naechster Zeit ein Enduro aufbauen, mit dem ich es auch gut mal stehen lassen kann und es ab und an auch auf Jumptracks und sogar in den Bikepark entfuehren kann. 
Ich dachte an das New Slayer (ich hoffe die Bezeichnung ist richtig, ich meine sozusagen den Vorgaenger vom SXC). Allerdings hab ich auf meiner Suche im Internet kaum eine Bezugsquelle gefunden. 
Was man allerdings sehr gut bekommen kann ist das Slayer SS. 
Ich hab mich gefragt, was denn eigentlich die Unterschiede zwischen den beiden Rahmen ist bezueglich: Geometrie und Gewicht?
Falls die beide gleiche Geometrie haben sollten (?!) spraeche naemlich viel fuer das SS ( Beschaffbarkeit, 1.5er Steuerrohr, Daempfer mit Ausgleichsbehaelter passt rein, Optik).
Ich hoffe mir kann irgendjemand helfen! 
Besten dank schonmal


----------



## el Lingo (20. Oktober 2010)

Das New Slayer war eine Fehlkonstruktion, da die Umlenkhebel bei ungefähr 125mm Federweg kollidieren und damit nicht mehr Federweg als eben 125mm realisiert werden können, obwohl der Rahmen mit 152mm verkauft wird.
Das SS soll dieses Problem nicht haben, kann dazu bei geeignetem Dämpfer (mehr als 57mm Hub) sogar 160mm Federweg realisieren. Der Rahmen ohne Dämpfer bringt knapp 4kg auf die Waage, was mehr als das New Slayer ist, dazu ist der Lenkwinkel flacher, das Bike soll sich wie ein kleines Flatline fahren lassen und ist stabiler als das New Slayer. Für Touren ist sicher das New Slayer besser, für richtige Trails und Airtime das SS.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

